
The Last of Us Part 2: What’s the Problem Here, Exactly? - notkaiho
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultassi/2020/06/20/the-last-of-us-part-2-whats-the-problem-here-exactly/
======
downrightmike
The story is derivative fan fiction. Nothing you can do to fix that at this
point.

~~~
notkaiho
I've not played Part II but it's not like the first one was particularly
revelatory in the story itself - instead, as an examination of loss and
responsibility it was very reminiscent of something like The Road

